# Who is Tony Wells?



## abax (Jun 27, 2019)

I keep getting emails from this person and have no idea who he is or what he sells.The
name is Tony Wells.


----------



## Tony (Jun 27, 2019)

Have you bought plants from the ebay seller letstalkplants? That is him, and he also has a website under the same name.


----------



## Ray (Jun 27, 2019)

LTP is affiliated with The Tiny Jungle, as well.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 27, 2019)

He is one of the people that got OZ Phrags at the end of their business. He sells a lot of plants including orchids. A good source.


----------



## abax (Jun 28, 2019)

Thank you for the information. Good Phrags, Eric?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 1, 2019)

They are OK, the fact that I got OZ crosses is good enough, I just have to grow them well.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2019)

Happy birthday Tony!


----------



## chrismende (Mar 16, 2020)

Hey slippertalkers, I have just come back after a long hiatus to check in here. I have been very busy getting my business started for the past 5 years or so - The Tiny Jungle and Let’s Talk Plants on eBay. By now we also have a website at thetinyjungle.com. It’s all a bit confusing. Tony Wells is my roommate and business partner and used his prior eBay name when he joined my business.


----------



## BrucherT (Mar 16, 2020)

abax said:


> I keep getting emails from this person and have no idea who he is or what he sells.The
> name is Tony Wells.


I’ve had great deals on great plants from him.


----------



## shariea (Mar 16, 2020)

I have bought several plants from them on Ebay, and have had good experience. I have a Paph Memoria Sabrina Mark (purchased under the complex cross names) I got last fall that is EVER so close to opening as we speak!


----------

